# Nassahegan, Burlington, CT - 7/6/08



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2008)

Great ride tonight.  I met up with o3jeff, johnnypoach (both of whom were on new rides) and powhunter at Lamson's around 5:00pm.  We set out to do the same ride that Greg, Jeff, and I did this past Tues.  We were setting a decent pace, and I felt good through all the twisties in the beginning.  Shortly after we crossed the dirt road (Chippen's Hill??) and came to the intersection of a few different trails Powhunter decided he had to head back because his knee was bothering him.  Jonnypoach joined him leaving Jeff and I to finish the ride ourselves.  We decided to switch things up a bit and hit the trail that went more East than the one that we took last time, which goes more south.  I really enjoyed our trail choice, much more than the one we took last time.  It was much more ride-able with some challenging bits mixed in, as opposed to the many sections that we had to hike-a-bike on the other trail.  We followed this trail all the way to Sessions and finally found the trail that cuts back to 69, just short of the parking lot.  We crossed 69 without the need for bushwhacking this time, which was nice.  Once we got up to the intersection where the trail we were on met up with the cemetery twisties to got back to the car we decided to keep heading North, up the climb that would eventually lead to the downhill back to 69 where we planned on heading back on the road.  It was after this point that I started to fall apart, my confidence was low and I wiped out a couple of times. including a pretty crappy fall on the last downhill section right before the bridge.  That fall resulted in some minor road rash.  Thankfully the section that my leg landed on was mostly mud, which I wore some of back to the car.

All in all a great ride, and it was great to put two different loops that we've learned together for a longer ride.  I need to work on keep my confidence high, and to stop over thinking things.  I was probably a little fatigued by the time we got to the last section, so I'm blaming that too.. 

Almost forgot to mention that Jeff's new bike looks pretty kick ass, though I was a bit disappointed that he walked over the muddier, wetter sections of the trail to try and prevent mud from hitting his new prized steed.   Just kidding, of course, it would probably take me a few rides before I'd blindly pilot my new bike towards the crap that I attempted tonight.  Johnny is styling on his new FS rig, and seems to be even more fearless now .  He kept right on my rear wheel the whole time they were still with us..

Good riding with you bozos again tonight, pity that Greg and Tim had to bail...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

Was definitely a long ride, but felt good to end the weekend with it after not having been out for a while and  also to give the new bike a good break in.

The way we went through the Session Woods area was a lot better trail and being ridable was also a plus.

What a difference a bike can make, especially climbing. If you have the leg to pedal it, you just need to point it up hill and go and not so much worry about finding a passable path up it. Give me a few more rides on it and I will be following you through the stream/mud bogs without worrying about it! Am very happy with it and now I can't wait to get back out and ride it some more.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Morning after report:  I'm shot today...  I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact that I was up until after midnight and woke up before 6am due to some creepy kids who don't like sleep!   I think I'd still be pretty beat though, even if I got a full night's sleep.  I didn't hydrate well yesterday, which is leading to a somewhat run down feeling today as I try to slowly rehydrate myself.  I was sweating like a pig in the woods within minutes last night.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

I wish I had one of those fancy GPSs to tell me how far we rode yesterday.  Though I suppose I could have just installed my bike computer...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

It definitely was a good long ride last night. I have kinda been looking at this since they sent me an email for it. Want to read up more to decide if I really want/need one.
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11268611&whse=BC&topnav=&browse=&lang=en-US&s=1


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

I know nothing about GPS, so I couldn't tell you if that was a good one or not.  I would like to get one someday though.  I need to do some more research to see what I really want.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

When did Greg say his bday was? Didn't he say he was getting one as a gift?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

His birthday is this Friday, we'll have to see what he gets...


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

*This* was the request. I'll let you know how I make out. No pics of johnnypoach and Jeff in action?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

Camera was left in the car, but I am sure Brian can post some mud rash pics of his leg if you want.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry about the lack of pics, I forgot the camera in the car.   As Jeff mentioned I did take some pics of my mud covered leg with little traces of blood starting to come through at the end of the ride.  Not sure how those came out, but they're probably pretty stupid.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 7, 2008)

good ride boys....sorry had to bail early but my knee was still bothering me a bit from last sun....sounds like you guys had a good long ride after i left....im on vaca next week so hope to get some afternoon riding in...yea that bike of JP is truly a gem...you could hear the metal on metal (crunch) as his shocks bottomed out....on the other hand jeffs new ride is very sweet...although I was a little dumbfounded over the single shock on the front...never seen that before...but hes riding it well!!

steve


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

powhunter said:


> yea that bike of JP is truly a gem...you could hear the metal on metal (crunch) as his shocks bottomed out....



Yikes!  How long before he kills it and is back on the two wheeled amphibious assault?



powhunter said:


> on the other hand jeffs new ride is very sweet...although I was a little dumbfounded over the single shock on the front...never seen that before...but hes riding it well!!



So we've got a lefty in our crew now? Sweet!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

The sight of that Lefty front fork does take some getting used to.

Glad you guys were able to join us Steve.  The entertainment value of JP hucking off that rock as you guys were getting ready to head back was worth it alone.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yikes!  How long before he kills it and is back on the two wheeled amphibious assault?



I don't anticipate it's going to last as long as the TWAA has after seeing him ride yesterday.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The sight of that Lefty front fork does take some getting used to.
> 
> Glad you guys were able to join us Steve.  The entertainment value of JP hucking off that rock as you guys were getting ready to head back was worth it alone.



It is the oddest thing to sit there and look at, but while you are riding you don't even notice it. They claim it is to even out the weight from the drive train that is all mounted on the right.

The JP hucking at the end was worth the trip out there with the sound of the metal crashing together and then him bushwacking his own trail back up the hill to do it again:smile:


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> It is the oddest thing to sit there and look at, but while you are riding you don't even notice it. They claim it is to even out the weight from the drive train that is all mounted on the right.



Ahh....that makes sense. I was wondering how the weight balanced out. I also thought that it mught be distracting to see only one fork. They seem to get praised pretty much so they have to be pretty good. Probably lighter too.



o3jeff said:


> The JP hucking at the end was worth the trip out there with the sound of the metal crashing together and then him bushwacking his own trail back up the hill to do it again:smile:



I guess you guys did need me there to video...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> I guess you guys did need me there to video...



Yes video would have been good.  It might have given JP a little added courage to try the drop that he ended up skipping...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yes video would have been good.  It might have given JP a little added courage to try the drop that he ended up skipping...



LOL "camera muscles"


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

Hope johnnypoach didn't buy his bike from Toys-R-Us.







*Click*. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

He might be better off on that. On his _new_ bike he can only shift the front derailur giving him 3 speeds. It did however have an adjustable rear _shock_.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> He might be better off on that. On his _new_ bike he can only shift the front derailur giving him 3 speeds.



What?!? :blink:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

The sad thing is he was kicking my ass on the trails and was all over Brian's back wheel.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hope johnnypoach didn't buy his bike from Toys-R-Us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love how the front fork is mounted backwards in that picture! :lol:

That should give you some indication of the build quality of their bikes...


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I love how the front fork is mounted backwards in that picture! :lol:
> 
> That should give you some indication of the build quality of their bikes...



Thanks Captain Obvious. I didn't notice that...

:roll:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Greg, you do realize that he didn't 'buy' and 'new' bike, he obtained someone's old bike that he's rehabbing back to life...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious. I didn't notice that...
> 
> :roll:



Well, maybe other people might not have gotten it... :roll:


I'll shut up now...




NOT.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Greg, you do realize that he didn't 'buy' and 'new' bike, he obtained someone's old bike that he's rehabbing back to life...



Oh boy. Jeff - maybe you have a buyer for your Rock Hopper?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> The sad thing is he was kicking my ass on the trails and was all over Brian's back wheel.



Yeah, he was right there the whole time.  I guess I need to ride faster...


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I guess I need to ride faster...



After that ride with Nate, I've been trying to push it faster and faster. I've been using the granny gear less too.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Oh boy. Jeff - maybe you have a buyer for your Rock Hopper?



He seemed to be pretty hooked on the full suspension.  I don't think he's going to be willing to 'downgrade' to a HT....


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> He seemed to be pretty hooked on the full suspension.  I don't think he's going to be willing to 'downgrade' to a HT....



Understood. Please tell me the "new" bike is a bit less embarrassing that the TWAA....


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

When Steve and Johnny pulled in Steve goes _"Get that disgrace off the back of my Jeep_


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> After that ride with Nate, I've been trying to push it faster and faster. I've been using the granny gear less too.



Me too, I still chicken out on some of the downhill stuff though...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Understood. Please tell me the "new" bike is a bit less embarrassing that the TWAA....



I think of it as the TWAA with devices resembling shocks on the front and rear.  IIRC it's a rad chrome frame though...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> I've been using the granny gear less too.



BTW - Granny gears are for grannies... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> When Steve and Johnny pulled in Steve goes _"Get that disgrace off the back of my Jeep_



Classic pow! :lol: I can totally picture him saying that. Steve always cracks me up.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Understood. Please tell me the "new" bike is a bit less embarrassing that the TWAA....




laughing my ass off

steve


----------

